# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Antibacklash - Khử rơ cho vít ren

## CKD

Nhiều anh em muốn chế một con máy CNC mini chỉ nhằm mục đích tìm tòi và nghiêm cứu thêm, thỏa mãn niềm đam mê chế tạo, làm công cụ phục vụ các mục đích DIY nho nhỏ khác của mình v.v...

Nhưng việc tìm kiếm linh kiện và thiết bị thì không hề đơn giản như ý tưởng làm máy. Nhất là trở ngại đồ mới xịn thì quá đắt, đồ cũ cũng không hề rẻ vì quá nhiều anh em săn tìm.

_Dùng vít ren (hoặc gọi dân dã hơn là vít ren, thanh ren v.v..) thì bổ rẻ chứ chưa chắc ngon. Nhưng.. điều mà khó chấp nhận nhất vì vít ren có độ rơ, mà CNC là khái niệm máy chính xác.. rơ thì làm sao mà dùng được.. thế là vít ren bị loại ngay trong vòng suy nghĩ ._

Nhưng nếu ta có cách khử rơ cho vit ren thì sao? Vít ren đáp ứng được cấp chính xác 0.1mm, 0.01mm hoặc hơn thì sao? Nếu làm được điều đó.. việc chọn lựa vit ren sẽ là một chọn lựa đơn giản, nhanh chóng & hiệu quả mà các bạn có thể chọn cho dự án nhỏ của mình.

Đây cũng là lý do mà CKD muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn một số loại vit ren cùng giải pháp khử rơ để có thể áp dụng cho dự án CNC của mình.
Trong bài viết này.. các hình ảnh mình sẽ mượn từ nghiều nguồn trên internet, một số còn lưu được link gốc. Các giải pháp này có cái là tự chế, có cái được đã được làm thành sản phẩm thương mai v.v...

 
Trước hết chúng ta tìm hiểu sơ lượt xem có mấy loại vit ren trên thị trường có thể mua & sử dụng được. Có rất nhiều loại ren khác nhau được sử dụng. Nhưng nhiều & thông dụng nhất có thể liệt kê thành mấy loại sau:


*- Ren TAM GIÁC*

Là loại dể tìm nhất.. là loại vit ren với ren hình *TAM GIÁC*. Tùy theo hệ met hay hệ inche mà góc đỉnh ren là 60o hay 55o. 60 hay 55 thì ra đều sử dụng được... Ngoài ưu điểm dể tìm & giá rẻ thì vít ren tam giác có *nhược điểm* gì? Nhược điểm lớn nhất là ma sát lớn (tốn nhiều lực hơn để quay), khã năng chịu tải & độ bền vận hành không cao so với với các loại được liệt kê bên dưới.



*- Ren hình THANG*

Ren hình thang, hay còn gọi chung là ren ACME (theo tên tiếng anh). Gần như vit ren tam giá, ưu điểm hơn ở khã năng chịu tải & bền hơn. Vẫn tồn tại nhược điểm ma sát lớn



*- Ren hình chữ nhật*

Là loại ren có nhiều ưu điểm nhất trong ba loại. Chịu lực tốt, ma sát nhỏ. Thường được dùng dẫn động trong các máy cơ

----------

anhcos, NhanSoctrang

----------


## CKD

Vit ren có độ rơ là vì khâu chế tạo bằng phương pháp đơn giản nên dung sai lớn.
Bác bạn có thể xem ảnh bên phải.. vùng màu đỏ là độ rơ..



Để khắc phục thì phương pháp thông thường nhất là dùng 2 đai ốc để khống chế độ rơ. Bằng cách kéo hoặc nén theo phương trục vit.
 
Hoặc bằng phương pháp thích chặt (ép hướng tâm).




Ảnh được mượn từ nguồn www.cncroutersource.com

----------


## CKD

Một số mẩu sản phẩm antibacklash nut 
  

Một số mẫu antibacklash nut DIY




Mẫu từ http://www.bedroom-workshop.com




Ý tưởng từ http://www.bg-cnc.com

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Boyred2000, cuong, duonghoang, kametoco, Khoa C3, mattroidem, MINHAT, ngthha, Oopsss

----------


## Boyred2000

Thanks .rất hay. 
Ckd có thể chia sẽ cho Anh em DIY hoặc cách thay thế bi cho vitme nút đóng keo cố định đđược không ah.??
Thanks so much.

----------


## CKD

> Thanks .rất hay. 
> Ckd có thể chia sẽ cho Anh em DIY hoặc cách thay thế bi cho vitme nút đóng keo cố định đđược không ah.??
> Thanks so much.


Đã hiểu... nhưng thiếu đạo cụ  :Smile:

----------


## cuong

- bác writewin có chiêu gắn hai bạc đạn quanh vít me mà không up lên đây góp vui, em kiếm từ 9h tối tới giờ mà không thấy, thôi bác tự up đi nhé

----------


## writewin

oa oa

có trên này rồi mà cái hình xanh xanh tím tím đó cường ơi, thay vì dùng 1 bi thì mình dùng 2 bi thôi ah còn thanh vis me thì mình tiện lớn hơn và góc nghiêng lớn hơn để tăng độ tiếp xúc với bi thôi ah

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Thêm một số hình ảnh...





Nguồn: www.instructables.com

_Đang cố tìm lại mấy cái hướng dẫn tự chế anti backlash của mấy anh bạn khoai tây cho rỏ hơn nhưng vẫn chưa tìm được._

----------


## CKD

Chế tạo một anti backlash nut (đai ốc khử rơ) đơn giản.

Bước 1. Tiện & raro ren cho phần nút (có 2 phần, trước và sau).





Bước 2. Chế tạo gối đở & giữ 2 đai ốc trước và sau.



Bước 3. Kết quả & tiến hành lắp ráp.








Nguồn: www.micro-machine-shop.com

Có time mình sẽ dựng lại mô hình thiết kế 3D của loại *nut* này  :Big Grin: .

----------

NhanSoctrang

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái quan trọng nhất của món này là cây vis , thứ nhất tiện ren như thế nào để con tán quay trượt nhẹ nhàng, tránh tiện ren tam giác và ren nhuyễn ( loại này dành cho xiết chặt ) tốt nhất là ren vuông , ngon hơn thì ren tròn ( cái này hơi khó à ) , cả cây vis hạn chế độ đảo càng ít càng tốt.... chắc trong nước rất khó làm được điều này vì khi tiện phải có chống tâm phụ để đỡ cây vis trong quá trình tiện, mà thực hiện đúng quy trình đôi lúc làm xong còn mắc hơn mấy cây visme bi trung quốc. Kỹ thuật là kỹ thuật , cái này chữa cháy là tốt hơn chứ visme bi dạo này rẻ quá.   Có xem qua clip, cây visme bi đầu tiên là cán ren chứ trong quy trình của nó không có tiện ( tui nước ngoài suy nghĩ ghê gớm thiệt

------ Anh em có độ chế thì chịu khó mua mấy cây ren loại tốt bằng đồng thau hay inox, loại này được gia công kỹ với lại vật liệu này có bề mặt sáng bóng và có độ trơn hơn các cây visme sắt và thép. Còn con tán thì ngon làm bằng thau, còn nhanh lẹ thì chơi nhưa POM hay teflon. Ngày trước em chơi gọn nhất là tiện 2 con tán, sau đó vặn sát lại nặng tay 1 xíu rồi dùng băng keo điện quấn lại cho chặt ( tránh 2 con tán bị bung ra mất chức năng khử rơ ) sau đó thì dùng thôi, bảo đảm độ rơ đảo chiều tầm 0.02-0.03mm mà thôi, dư sức cho các bác điêu khắc con nhà nghèo.... chạy 1 thời gian thì tháo băng keo và xiết thêm xíu và dùng tiếp hehehe.

----------

CKD, haignition, NhanSoctrang

----------


## k123kien

Mình thì dùng cái êcu dài xẻ làm 4 đến gần hết sau đó làm mỏng lại để có thể dùng một cái lò xo đai nắp vào dầu đc xẻ làm 4 đó để nó ôm sát lấy cái vít, vít mòn ỏr êcu mòn thì lò xo tự nín lại 4 cái được xẻ ra kia lúc nào cũng ôm lấy nhau  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

